
China blocked Skype and why nobody cares - davidgatti
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtcBxvCOwlo
======
makecheck
What’s interesting is that Skype seemingly changed its entire protocol from a
peer-to-peer setup that would be hard to block, into a central model that is
easier to block. Fortunately they also made the client so incredibly less
useful that I stopped depending on it years ago.

